
Can This Breakfast Cereal Help Save the Planet? - jdnier
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/04/13/711144729/can-this-breakfast-cereal-help-save-the-planet
======
ncmncm
An important advantage of this grain is that there is no temptation to douse
it with Roundup two weeks before harvest so it dries on the stalk. Unlike
(e.g.) oats and chickpeas, for which things made of organic flour are
increasingly hard to find.

The Roundup is not rinsed off, because the whole point was to cheapen drying
it. So it is ground right into the flour.

